# replacement  acronyms



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2021)

(inspired by the faf stands for thread)

find a common acronym and replaces its letters with a new meaning,(sfw)

not sure if its best to just post an acronym and its new meaning , or do a pass down


sense i forgot what i was going to put, i will put
SWF down for people to break


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 27, 2021)

STFU: South Tennessee Farmer's Union


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 29, 2021)

FNF: Five Night at Freddy's


----------

